# FAN ERROR on IBM T40



## wkhan (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi,

Recently, when I start my T40, I see 'FAN ERROR' written on the top left and then the laptop shuts down. Please help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF!
Does the fan spin at all when you turn it on? Is your laptop still under waranty?


----------



## wkhan (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Matt!

Not sure if fan spins at all. Laptop is under warranty though. The problem started right after i got LCD installed on it. I saw this error came up once and then it worked fine for a day. (I broke the original - used the laptop with a regular monitor for a while)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I think using the waranty is your best bet, as the fan would be hard to fix and you need it. But first, I would see if the issue can be resolved by opeining up the laptop and spraying a can of compressed air at the insife components and fan to clear out any dust. If that doesn't help, send it in for repair. Sorry I don't have any better news.


----------



## wkhan (Jun 5, 2006)

Matt, it worked! Many thanks! 
Actually, I took it to the IBM. They tried with the service first. It started working fine.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Glad you got it working.


----------



## wkhan (Jun 5, 2006)

Matt, it's me again. The laptop gave me the FAN ERROR again. Just by chance I blowed into the fan exhaust on the side of the laptop and started again. It started. Now, whenever it gives me the fan error (and it gives me once or twice a day) I just blow into the exhaust and it works. 
I think this time you'll be able to figure out what' going on here!?
- Waqar


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Get IBM to fix this before your warranty goes out. Sounds like the fan is starting to fail.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I agree. You can try the can of compressed air again, but if that doesn't work let IBM take care of it.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Go! Go! Quickly, get that fan replaced! Theres something wrong with the electromagnetics that spin up the fan. ThinkPads display "FAN ERROR" when they cannot start the fan (simply). If it is indeed still under warranty, a simple servicing will do the trick. Hope everything turns out OK, T40s are great machines.


----------



## dildosalesman (Jul 3, 2006)

*Fan Error on my IBM T30*

Thanks folks, I was just surfing to find a cure for this problem and came across this thread. It was very helpfull. I utilized the compressed air in a can method to blow out the fan. :grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Good to hear.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

No problem; and for the heck of it, here's a link to Impact's T30 and T40 Fans:

T30: http://www.impactcomputers.com/46l4753.html
T40: --They no longer have any T4x parts-- :sad:


----------



## sandaltanman (Jul 4, 2011)

Today, I just had the same problem. After reading these posts I blew into the holes on the bottom of the laptop, near the front. I didn't have to blow very much, and the problem seemed to be resolved. It is now working fine (for the past 15 minutes). Thanks for the help!:wink:


----------



## erikpantzar (Jul 13, 2011)

Had a client who asked me to look at his IBM laptop,
Found this thread, great thank you!

What Ill do is air spray the insides and hope for the best!

/Stockholm, Sweden


----------

